# Einzelnes Bild aus Ebene/PSD abspeichern



## FunkFlex (27. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte aus einer psd Datei  die aus mehrere Ebenen und mehreren Bildern besteht, einzelne Bilder rausziehen, da ich sie anderweitig verwenden muss.

Weiss jemand wie das geht?

Vielen Dank

Gruß FunkFlex


----------



## emiglio (27. März 2011)

Datei > Skripten > Ebenen in Dateien exportieren


----------



## oskar55 (28. März 2011)

Hallo FunkFlex,
oder: neue Datei anlegen , Ebene rüberziehen, fetig.
Gruß
Oskar


----------

